# Isshin Ryu Bunkai



## wnykarateboy (Mar 24, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone here knew some good isshin ryu bunkai for any of the katas, have been working on bunkai in my dojo recently and want to know some more bunkai then what we have there.  Thanks


----------



## setboy (Mar 25, 2007)

What kata are you working on?


----------



## keri-waza (Mar 25, 2007)

I would also like to ask which particular kata. My sensei is very knowledgeable on all isshinryu bunkai. Check out our website at 
seiberkarate.com and ask your question on the guestbook. Whick dojo are you with?


----------



## wnykarateboy (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm with the Western New York karate center and no particular kata, trying to think of bunkai for all of them


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello there!  A friend of mine sent me this link knowing that I do Isshin-ryu karate.  I haven't viewed the entire video yet, but it seems to have some interesting bunkai for Seuichin kata.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYO1...related&search=


----------



## setboy (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't get them to play. So I don't know if it is any good

here are some 
http://usik.org/cms/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=31&catid=12


----------



## RyuKyuBushi (Jun 8, 2007)

Get "Isshin Ryu Master Class" 3 dvd set by "Chris Thomas"...Amazon sells them and they show very interesting Bunkai for all of the Isshinryu Kata.


----------



## Victor Smith (Jun 8, 2007)

The most advanded Isshinryu kata application studies were made by the late Sherman Harrill of Carson City Iowa. He spent 40 year working on each of the kata applications potentials. In the end it represented several thousand methods from Isshinryu's 8 kata.

Harrill Senesei passed on a few years ago and his student John Kerker took over the dojo.

Any video or book can only scratch the surface. 

I can point a few clues:
1. You have to continually develop better and better kata technique.
2. The higher levels of application require decades of work on the makiwara so you end up with one pressure point, anywhere you strike your opponents body.
3. One technique that always works is enough. Hundreds that you don't study in fullness are worthless.
4. To really understand kata application potential in depth is a long term, full time study.

If one's true goal is to understand Isshinryu kata potnetial, I suggest giving up your current life and move to Carson Iowa and train for several decades.

I only knew Harrill Sensei slightly. He trained alongside my original instructor in Okinawan in 59-60.

From 95 to 03 I spent maybe 50 or 60 hours training with him in very long seminars. I only got 800 applications from those clinics and they represent enough for a lifetime in their own right.

Harrill Sensei also spent time with other systems students. In the Mid-West he spent a lot of time with various Uechi instructors sharing his studies. He taught Goju youth in South Africa for a month one summer, being  brought over to share his studies too.

Mr. Kerker who remains in Carson City Iowa, today, is a very, very, very good practitioner too.

Me, I only touch the surface on occassion.


----------



## isshin68 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello,
Youtube isshinryu bunkai, angi uezu...he is doing bunkai for all the katas, should keep you busy for a while.
TW


----------



## noxia (Apr 2, 2009)

Try these videos by Master Mitchum. He taught with Master Shimabuku in Okinawa.

http://www.centurymartialarts.com/DVDs/Karate/Isshinryu_Karate_Series_Titles.aspx#Select


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2009)

Victor Smith said:


> The most advanded Isshinryu kata application studies were made by the late Sherman Harrill of Carson City Iowa. He spent 40 year working on each of the kata applications potentials. In the end it represented several thousand methods from Isshinryu's 8 kata.
> 
> Harrill Senesei passed on a few years ago and his student John Kerker took over the dojo.
> 
> ...



I am a white belt training under Sensei Dan Holloway, who himself studied under Master Harrill.  He says the same thing, as does another of my senseis, Sensei Dewie Boman.  I have only recently been shown some of the bunkai that Master Harrill passed on to Sensei Boman, and it blew me completely away. I absolutely agree with you 100%!


----------



## Errant108 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ask Jay Penfil-sensei, who posts on this board.


----------



## bigmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Mr mitchum has a good set of bunkai on his dvd set but as mr smith said you should go to  see mr kirker  i beleive he has a seminar this weekend in ill you can go to everythingisshinryu.com go to dojo look for harills isshinryu for the list of seminars


----------



## Victor Smith (Apr 12, 2009)

Mark Radunz, one of Sherman Harrill's students has just posted some Isshinryu kata applications that shows a very small part of what he studied with Harrill Sensei.

Isshinryu basics bunkai

```
Bk4SeilQc28
```
 
Isshinryu kata bunkai

```
AAUC43EdakM
```


----------



## Victor Smith (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry about the last... didn't do what I hoped it would.

Here are some video's of Mark Radunz, one of the late Sherman Harrill's students showing a very small part of their kata application studies.

Isshinryu Basics bunkai  Mark Radunz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk4SeilQc28 

Isshin-ryu Kata Bunkai
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAUC43EdakM


----------



## Moebius (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish to echo the comments about Sensei Harrill.  I had the opportunity to attend one of his seminars in Orange City Florida back in 2001 or so.  It was truly an excellent seminar and opened my eyes to many new concepts and I am a shorin-ryu guy.   Truly an excellent man that is missed by many.

I can also recommend Sensei Javiar Martinez from Puerto Rico. He has written a few books on bunkai.  He has taught at some of the isshin-ryu seminars I have attended and is very knowledgeable and also a great guy.

Cheers,
-Andrew


----------

